# Bed broke



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Have a 2012 Comanche, and well pleased with it so far.
Now have a problem with the lifting section of the double bed, under which is the heater boiler.
There is a metal slatted part with 3 hinges to lift for access, Held up by ratchet supports.
The hinges are screwed into the adjoining wood bed base.
Found the hinges all disconnected from the chipwood fixing.
Screws show only quarter of inch below hinge, so security impossible with such limited "bite".
Will be onto Autotrail shortly with pics, but anyone else suffered similar defect ?
Seems that a more secure fitting using bolts and plates for the hinges would render it more stable.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I would just get my toolbox open and do it if it fixes the problem.

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree with Ray !!

Fix it yourself :roll:


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Toolbox*

I'm afraid my ability to use tools in a restricted space is somewhat thwarted by a question of girth and dexterity. 
Plus, this is really a warranty item and an issue for possible modification to the unit.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pete

Fair enough but it seems such a small issue to get done under warranty. Think of the cost involved of returning your MH to a dealer to have it carried out. I would be inclined to ask a friendly neighbour or a relative etc for a bit of assistance


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Autotrail should have feedback. Or else it will continue to happen. Having dealers bill them would be effective feedback.

Having said that I would probably do it myself. But compalain in writting to them

Dick


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Tend to agree with everyone else, your specific problem may be Autotrail but I have owned Autosleepers, Autocruise and Bessaccar motorhomes and they all use pretty flimsy materials which is common throughout the industry, certainly compared to boat building.

One of the first things I did on our new van was to replace all the stapled joints on the bed frame with screws, they were fine as they were but I think it is just a case of you need to do it if you want close to perfection.

Never heard of a new van yet that didn't need something tweaking, shouldn't be necessary but I am afraid it generally is.

Agree with Dick, your dealer could do it in seconds if local and the only way standards will increase is if we keep complaining.

I have worked very closely with Marquis Plymouth and Autosleeper on little niggles on our van, sometimes I have carried out the work and they have sent the parts. I have to say they have both been BRILLIANT and it proves a little give and take can go a long way.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a similar problem on our Delaware which has an island bed.
I had been furkling under the bed and left it propped up on its ratchet stay. The Memsahib came in and forgot that you have to lift and then lower the bed and just pushed it hard down. Cue splitting and crunching sounds as the ply base pulled apart where the hinges are.

That was a couple of months ago and I still haven't got round to sorting it. Out of sight etc. 
The bed is still quite usable although we have to take care when we lift it up. I won't worry the dealers with it as it was our fault and it is on the 'to do ' list to sort during the winter. A bit of extra glue, a length of batten and some screws should do the job.

Landyman.


----------

